# How do they survive without Craig's list?



## KleenBreeze (Jul 14, 2019)

Hey folks, I am moving to Spain in a few weeks and right off the bat I need to purchase a vehicle, hire an employee, find suppliers for a number of marine supplies and materials etc....
How do the Spaniards manage to survive without Craig's list, without full Amazon shopping.....how do they find a bargain on a small pickup truck or advertise that they have a position available for some carpentry and woodworking? Where do they go to buy tools and Chinese imports? 
There must be significant resources online


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

To buy or sell used items check out the website
http://es.wallapop.com.

To find someone to do work around the house your best bet is to ask a neighbor or someone in a nearby bar. Or look for signs hung on the wall or door of a local shop or bar. You could also join a Facebook group for your area and ask there. 

There are Chinese bazars all over the place that sell a huge variety of cheap imported items.

I'm not sure what you mean by there not being "full Amazon shopping". Amazon.es has an enormous number of articles available.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

KleenBreeze said:


> Hey folks, I am moving to Spain in a few weeks and right off the bat I need to purchase a vehicle, hire an employee, find suppliers for a number of marine supplies and materials etc....
> How do the Spaniards manage to survive without Craig's list, without full Amazon shopping.....how do they find a bargain on a small pickup truck or advertise that they have a position available for some carpentry and woodworking? Where do they go to buy tools and Chinese imports?
> There must be significant resources online


Yes, Spain is not the USA, so there will be different ways of doing things. Foreigners have to used to that - or be miserable...The previous poster gives some good tips. Sometimes you'll just have to wait until you've been living here for a while to see how things go.
Word of mouth is still big here and for the most part works well. It can get awkward when your butcher recommends his cousin's wife to help around the house and you find she's a waste of time though.
Be careful of using Amazon when you could maybe get a product locally. Don't assume that you can't get XYZ in Spain


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

What is Craig's List?


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Criags List is Worldwide and does operate in Spain

https://geo.craigslist.org/iso/es


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Adverts stuck to lamp posts are big in Spanish towns and cities. You even see people selling houses using this method!


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

jimenato said:


> What is Craig's List?


I think Gumtree took its place in the UK. As mentioned already, people have now navigated to other social media eg twitter or Facebook to buy/sell. Or sometimes Ebay or Wallapop


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

webmarcos said:


> I think Gumtree took its place in the UK. As mentioned already, people have now navigated to other social media eg twitter or Facebook to buy/sell. Or sometimes Ebay or Wallapop


Gumtree is a totally different company to Craigslist and is owned and operated by eBay. Craigslist still has a large presence across the U.K

https://geo.craigslist.org/iso/gb


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

jimenato said:


> What is Craig's List?


I was just going to google it


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Apps/sites like vibbo, milanuncios and next door also have various listings.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

KleenBreeze said:


> Hey folks, I am moving to Spain in a few weeks and right off the bat I need to purchase a vehicle, hire an employee, find suppliers for a number of marine supplies and materials etc....
> How do the Spaniards manage to survive without Craig's list


I've never heard of Craig's list and I've managed 59 years no problem


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Kleen. Yep I know what you mean. I spent six months in USA and had to get used to the odd way Americans do some things


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I have bought and sold some stuff here, mostly furniture. Generally I find it a weird mix of unmotivated buyers and unmotivated sellers. I have seen items online and in used storesfor years asking unrealistic prices and the seller won't take 1% off. Many home sales are that way too. I have seen homes listed for XXX euros for years with no bites, and then they up the price.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Skip

A bit off thread. But some years ago when I had been trying to sell my house on U.K. for about nine months. I increased the price by about 8% and sold it at the higher price within two weeks


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Haha...what a funny thread, anyone would think Spain is a third world country.
No craigslist, OMFG, how will I ever survive.   :rofl:


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

I hadn't got a scooby what this list was either, so I typed it into my 'puter and up popped Craigslits Alicante, so I had a butcher's under home care services and this what I saw, there were 6 listings, here are three of them:

Nude Household Chores 
Naked House Cleaner Available
Nudist Housekeeping Services

So that's why folks can't live without Crag and his list eh?


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Simply Simon said:


> I hadn't got a scooby what this list was either, so I typed it into my 'puter and up popped Craigslits Alicante, so I had a butcher's under home care services and this what I saw, there were 6 listings, here are three of them:
> 
> Nude Household Chores
> Naked House Cleaner Available
> ...


Did you get much response?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We walk for days just to find some second hand stuff..... we also haven’t lost our ability to speak to our neighbours ans find out what and where they get stuff, and sometimes we actually use real shops


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Megsmum said:


> We walk for days just to find some second hand stuff..... we also haven’t lost our ability to speak to our neighbours ans find out what and where they get stuff, and *sometimes we actually use real shops*


Perish the thought


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

Megsmum said:


> We walk for days just to find some second hand stuff..... we also haven’t lost our ability to speak to our neighbours ans find out what and where they get stuff, and sometimes we actually use real shops


We have a great shop just up the road, I got a nice coffee table there just last week, I call it the poor man's Ikea, Mrs Simply calls it the Basura.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Simply Simon said:


> We have a great shop just up the road, I got a nice coffee table there just last week, I call it the poor man's Ikea, Mrs Simply calls it the Basura.


Yep, my Comment was a bit tongue in cheek?! We have a couple of second hand shops here but all with a 29 minute drive. We have found that here in our dark corner of the third world, the Spanish are not great sellers of second hand goods they tend to recycle. IE we have fincas with old spring bed bases as doors and chairs sitting out on the fincas for café at 10am. The youth seem to be more into wallop. There is also
https://www.milanuncios.com/
Which I check for new ducks chickens and :clock: goats


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have a collection service for what is known as the "big basura" and is stuff such as furniture that the regular basura won't take. One needs to know when the big basura collection is due. (This Thursday, if anyone is interested.) Usually a day or two after the collection, items start to appear at the collection points. Big heavy furniture will normally be outside the donor's house. During this period up to when the truck comes around, everything is up for grabs and it is not unusual for there to be very little for the truck to take away. I usually have my eye open for the 'palos' from mops and brooms (they often rust at one end but the rest is Ok) they make very good plant supports and old TV aerials which are a good source of aluminium tubing. Another Brit around the corner looks for good solid wood - he is into furniture making.


----------



## rspltd (Jul 5, 2016)

Simply Simon said:


> I hadn't got a scooby what this list was either, so I typed it into my 'puter and up popped Craigslits Alicante, so I had a butcher's under home care services and this what I saw, there were 6 listings, here are three of them:
> 
> Nude Household Chores
> Naked House Cleaner Available
> ...



You appear to have searched with a slightly different spelling which might explain the difference!!


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

rspltd said:


> You appear to have searched with a slightly different spelling which might explain the difference!!


No, just me huge tree trunk fingers. Luckily I don't need any naked cleaners cos I'm still able to do that job myself.


----------



## KleenBreeze (Jul 14, 2019)

Tigerlillie said:


> Haha...what a funny thread, anyone would think Spain is a third world country.
> No craigslist, OMFG, how will I ever survive.   :rofl:


The thread was sarcastically presented.....:clock:
Anyway thanks to about 20 of you who posted some very helpful info.


----------



## KleenBreeze (Jul 14, 2019)

Love Karma said:


> Criags List is Worldwide and does operate in Spain


Muchas Gracias Amigo/a.


----------

